# Weird smelling mac lipglass?



## nikkinikki92 (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay I have TWO mac lipglasses that smell just....off.
  	Wee Coquette and pink clash
  	theyre the only two i have that smell this way
  	they dont smell completely horrible but its very far from the yummy vanilla batter i'm used to. D:

  	I kinda smells like plastic. Maybe medicine? lol
  	It's weird. Cant remember what collection Wee Coquette came out in but I know pink clash is quite old.

  	I


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 25, 2012)

Means they've gone bad. Sometimes it occurs after a few years, sometimes the batch starts off that way. If you don't mind the smell and taste (it'll taste how it smells) you can still use em.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

Time to toss them in the bin.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Time to toss them in the bin.


  	 or Bac2Mac. 

  	I saw on  you-tube that you can run hot water over them to completely empty the container.  A great tip if you are returning them for freebies.

  	I am so lucky that none of my glosses have ever turned bad on me


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

sss215 said:


> or Bac2Mac.
> 
> I saw on  you-tube that you can run hot water over them to completely empty the container.  A great tip if you are returning them for freebies.
> 
> I am so lucky that none of my glosses have ever turned bad on me


  	B2M is the best option, but no need to empty or clean them. Technically, you can even B2M them when they are BNIB.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Nov 26, 2012)

I just realized that my Lady Gaga 2 lipstick smells like crayonish now. :c
  	I'm not getting rid of it as i like the colour too much'


----------



## geeko (Nov 29, 2012)

I remembered one of the lipglass  i bought frm the n collection had a plastic smell even though it was brand new... n i bought it when it was launched. I liked the color but guess the smell turned mi off that i hardly used it and ended up b to mac. Otherwise i haf no probs withmac glossvin.general. i guess its jus that color problem


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 30, 2012)

You can add a little peppermint oil to make them taste better if you really like the color and can't stand the plastic taste.


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 7, 2012)

....


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes! I bought 2 of the 3N lipglass and it happened to both of them, the smell is just awful. It's also happened with my True Babe lipglass which I'm sad about because I love that one.


----------



## geeko (Dec 11, 2012)

Ya i think the lipglass i bought was 3n. and that was the only lipgloss from MAC which i bought which had a weird smell when i first bought it. so my guess is that it is jus the color/batch problem???


----------



## missanne (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah my 3n had the same. I actually took it bk to exchange & the new one smelled as well. So I just put a tiny drop of vanilla flavoring in it to mask the scent.


----------



## mrsdee (Dec 24, 2012)

Nikki Taylor said:


> I just realized that my Lady Gaga 2 lipstick smells like crayonish now. :c I'm not getting rid of it as i like the colour too much'


  I have the same problem w/my gaga 2 lip glass. It's smelled like that from the day I got it, I love the color so much I refuse to toss it. I also have a backup of this lipgloss and purchased it at a different time so I hope my first one was just a bad batch.  I have 2 MAC lip Lacquers which I've had for YEARS (8 years maybe) and since they have been discontinued I rarely use. But those still have the vanilla smell.   Maybe it has something to do with the color? Idk it's nude. Anyone else had any problems with lipglasses in similar shades and/or formulas?


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 3, 2013)

mrsdee said:


> I have the same problem w/my gaga 2 lip glass. It's smelled like that from the day I got it, I love the color so much I refuse to toss it. I also have a backup of this lipgloss and purchased it at a different time so I hope my first one was just a bad batch. I have 2 MAC lip Lacquers which I've had for YEARS (8 years maybe) and since they have been discontinued I rarely use. But those still have the vanilla smell.  Maybe it has something to do with the color? Idk it's nude. Anyone else had any problems with lipglasses in similar shades and/or formulas?


  Gaga 2 gloss was one that had a spoiled smell/taste right from the beginning.It's unfortunate. That's the single reason i buy it. Makes me leery of buying the lipglass formula ever again really. The last two lipglasses i bought were razzledazzler, which was rancid from the get-go and talk softly to me (2012 holiday), which was perfectly fine.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 15, 2013)

It seems though that my limited edition lippys are the ones that go bad quicker...smell like wet dirt, lol!!!


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone else ever notice that a lot of the neutral glosses tend to smell funky after a while. Shades like Lust, VGv, mad cap. Those specific shades tend to smell gross within months. I'm also finding it in VGnikki gloss.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 16, 2013)

It's weird cuz i just went thru all my glosses sniffing em to weed out the stinky ones. I've got one from 2004 that's still good, but my brand new razzledazzler was bad from the get go. My VG V is still good too.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 17, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Gaga 2 gloss was one that had a spoiled smell/taste right from the beginning.It's unfortunate. That's the single reason i buy it. Makes me leery of buying the lipglass formula ever again really. The last two lipglasses i bought were razzledazzler, which was rancid from the get-go and talk softly to me (2012 holiday), which was perfectly fine.


my viva glam gaga 2 gloss still smells amazing.. maybe something went wrong on certain batches of certain pigments.  it can't be exclusive to nude anyway cuz my pink clash stinks


----------

